# Using Frontline *AND* Adams?



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

The Frontline Plus just isn't working well for me this year. I just bought a new batch from Entirely Pets, and two weeks after the application, my 4-month-old pup Betty got covered with seed ticks. I realize she must have gotten into a nest of them, but I wouldn't think they'd be able to attach and hold on, given that she's been on Frontline Plus continuously. So (desperate to get them off), I sprayed her yesterday with some Adam's Flea and Tick Mist. She looks much better this morning, but I was wondering...Do any of you use these two products in combination? I wonder if it's safe? I had a dog that had a bad reaction to insecticidal dip one time, and since then I've been paranoid about overdoing it with anything. I'm also using "Critter Powder"--an herbal mix that I sprinkle on her food that's supposed to repel fleas & ticks, and help make her coat soft & shiney.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know that using them together would hurt anything, but I don't know that they won't either. The vet I used to work for used to recommend using the frontline and a Preventic collar together where there was a heavy tick problem. The Preventic collar is the only pesticide collar he would recommend, and they really worked!! We had a big Chow come in one time that was completely covered including in his ear canals and in between his toes. We put one of these collars on him right before we left the clinic for the night (because that's when he came in). When we came in the following morning, his run was covered in dead ticks, and we couldn't find any live ones on him. The chemical causes the ticks to release if they are attached and prevents them from attaching if they are not yet. It also spreads across the body.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

farmmom said:


> The vet I used to work for used to recommend using the frontline and a Preventic collar together where there was a heavy tick problem.


Where do you find those collars?

There doesn't seem to be a tick problem this year, but some years it's really horrible.

I've been letting the chickens into the dog yard frequently this year, I wonder if they've eaten the ticks is the reason there don't seem to be any this year?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We use them together. Just last week we treated the dogs with Frontline Plus and then sprayed each one with Adams.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

ladycat said:


> Where do you find those collars?


They used to sell them at PetsMart, or you may be able to order them from a pet/vet supply company. There may be a generic now, I'm not sure. Look for the active ingredient Amitraz.


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

Frontline Plus and Adams Flea Spray can indeed be used together.

I don't know about Frontline Spot, but I suspect they cannot as many of the products with "Spot" in the name contain premethrins.

Also, if the dog was allergic to an insecticidal dip then do NOT use a product containing amitraz as that is very likely to cause a reaction too. Amitraz is what is used as a professional dip for mange and other pests and CAN cause serious reactions hence the reason it's only sold as a dip to veterinarians.


----------

